# New Auto World Ford Baja Bronco



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone know if the new AW Ford Baja Bronco, scheduled to be released in the X-Traction Release 1 will be modeled after the below picture of an original AFX Bronco?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

At least that will be one car that looks better with rear wheels all around!

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

yes it will.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

tlowe said:


> yes it will.


Awesome, thanks Tom. Can't wait to buy a few dozen of them. When do you except it to be released?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool! :thumbsup: 

http://www.bajabronco.com/BigOly.shtml


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Baja Bronco is scheduled to come out in a later series this year:

http://www.round2corp.com/

Scroll down the page. That series is a nice mix of cars.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

How ironic! :lol: 


> The definitive book on Bill Stroppe, Boss, by Tom Madigan (an excellent piece), implies that "Crazy Colt" and "Big Oly" were two different vehicles, when in fact they were the same truck. "Crazy Colt" was the original name of the truck, as evidenced by the nameplate under the windshield area in the early photos. "Crazy Colt" wore *Johnny Lightning* (one of Jones' Indy sponsors) graphics at its first races.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

It's nice to see Tom posting on these boards giving us some inside info. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

dlw said:


> The Baja Bronco is scheduled to come out in a later series this year:
> 
> http://www.round2corp.com/
> 
> Scroll down the page. That series is a nice mix of cars.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Should be in stores in October.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

tlowe said:


> Should be in stores in October.


Cool, thanks Tom. Would you be able to put the Bronco on the web cam?


----------

